

How Analog Rituals Can Amp Your Productivity - RiderOfGiraffes
http://the99percent.com/tips/6915/How-Analog-Rituals-Can-Amp-Your-Productivity

======
Swizec
This sounds a lot similar to how thinking is much more efficient and
productive when jotting things down with pen and paper (or marker and
whiteboard) than doing it digitally.

